# Daily Moisturizer for Relaxed Hair



## DiamndPrincess (Jan 17, 2009)

Any suggestions for a daily moisturizer for relaxed hair?


----------



## soulie (Jan 17, 2009)

Jane Carter Nourish and Shine.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 17, 2009)

NTM Silk Touch leave in and Silken Child moisturizer, I've been using these lately and applying a little coconut oil after.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 17, 2009)

ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Lotion in the bottle!  Great stuff!!


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 17, 2009)

Elasta QP Moisturizer. My husband even started using it.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 17, 2009)

Cosigning with NTM Touch. Also Olive Cream by Hollywood Beauty.


----------



## missnicole (Jan 17, 2009)

Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 17, 2009)

another vote for ntm silk touch leave-in. also jane carter nourish and shine is great but i don't count it as a moisturizer b/c it doesn't have water. i apply it to my ends and it works great but a dab will do you - literally!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 17, 2009)

1) HAWAIIAN 14 n 1
2) mango butter
3) ORS olive oil moisturizer in the bottle


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 17, 2009)

NTM Silk Touch Leave In cream, and HydraTherma Naturals Growth Lotion<-----this product is the REAL truth, after I stopped using it(I ran out and didn't have any money) my hair felt different, it was dryer and with this moisturizer it was moisturize......I ordered three bottles yesterday, and I love the smell.........It's in my staple forever or until she stops making it.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Elasta QP Moisturizer. My husband even started using it.




Elasta qp mango butter...is the only one I have found that's not oily


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 17, 2009)

UBH Lotion Creme Moisturizer, Sizta 2 Sizta Daily Oil Moisturizer, Jane Carter Solution Hair Nourishing Cream. Those are my top 3. I love them ALL!!!


----------



## MissNina (Jan 17, 2009)

I co-sign the Silken Child Moisturizer. Also HE LTR leave in.


----------



## DiamndPrincess (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I'm off to the BSS to see if they have any of these suggestions.  I hope they have something the closest BSS near me is pathetic, if they don't have anything I'll have to order offline like I normally do.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 17, 2009)

DiamndPrincess said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm off to the BSS to see if they have any of these suggestions.  I hope they have something the closest BSS near me is pathetic, if they don't have anything I'll have to order offline like I normally do.



You can also check your nearest large grocery store, or drugstore for the NTM products.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 17, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I co-sign the Silken Child Moisturizer. *Also HE LTR leave in.*




Cosigning! With jojoba oil to seal, my hair feels better.


----------



## FluffyRed (Jan 17, 2009)

Mizani night creme
Elasta qp


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Jan 17, 2009)

Organics...Olive Oil


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 17, 2009)

Elasta QP Mango Butter or Profectiv Breakfree Leave -in Strengthener


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 17, 2009)

You have that problem too DH is all into my products now...he is natural (locks) and I'm transitioning to natural.

I did use Olive Cream by Hollywood Beauty when I was relaxing.  I am also a fan of HE LTR leave-in (and see lots of relaxed ladies using it).



Hot40 said:


> Elasta QP Moisturizer. My husband even started using it.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Elasta QP Mango butter moisturizer or Profectiv Healthy Ends


----------



## lavenderchic (Jan 17, 2009)

:heart2:NTM silk touch leave-in cream, can be used daily without feeling sticky or weighing the hair down.


----------



## RocStar (Jan 17, 2009)

I know a lot of relaxed ladies find it too heavy, but I love KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 17, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I co-sign the Silken Child Moisturizer. Also *HE LTR leave in*.


 

What's the ingredients in this product because I been hearing so many good thing about this product


----------



## Toy (Jan 17, 2009)

I use a variety of moisturizers

Proline softner (@ walmart,sally's & walgreens )
Hairveda (green tea butter & Whipped ends hydration cream)
Qhemet root burdock butter,Qhemet olive/honey balm
S-curl.

Hth


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

*SaSSy said:


> What's the ingredients in this product because I been hearing so many good thing about this product


 Here you go:

*Ingredients:* water/eau, stearyl alcohol, cyclopentasiloxane, cetyl alcohol, stearamidopropyl dimethylamine, rubus idaeus (raspberry) juice, hydrolyzed silk, dimethicone, glutamic acid, fragrance/parfum, benzyl alcohol, citric acid, sodium chloride, edta, propylene glycol, dmdm hydantoin, red 33.

I love this stuff. Traycee turned me on to this stuff.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jan 18, 2009)

I like Qhemet's Burdock Root Butter Cream.  A little goes a long way!


----------



## tocthesunrise (Mar 17, 2009)

Sizta 2 Sizta moisturizer!!  Love it.  Mix it with a little of the amazing hair oil and you CAN NOT GO WRONG!!


----------



## MissB (Mar 17, 2009)

Mizani Rosewater
Keracare Cream Hair Dress


----------



## shtow (Mar 18, 2009)

Jane Carter Nourish and Shine-moisture with no reversion!!!


----------



## baddison (Mar 18, 2009)

*BB Oil Moisturizer w/Castor Oil.....*


----------



## Mylin (Mar 18, 2009)

MissNina said:


> I co-sign the Silken Child Moisturizer. Also HE LTR leave in.


 
What does HE LTR stand for and where can I purchase this?


----------



## camilla (Mar 18, 2009)

mango butter 
hawian silky 14 in 1
hollywood beauty olive cream
giovanni direct i also use a dab of this daily sometimes as a moisturizer


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mylin said:


> What does HE LTR stand for and where can I purchase this?


 
HE LTR = Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship  

You can purchase it at your local drugstores, Walmart or ULTA.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 18, 2009)

ORS Olive Oil in the jar. It does contain mineral oil but it has never let my hair down. My hair has only thrived and my progress is the proof.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 18, 2009)

Ellin Lavar Deep Penetrating balm.  Light, non-sticky, non greasy.  I follow it with a bit of oil to seal.  Available at CVS.


----------



## enitan78 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mizani Rose H2O with a little mix of my oil mixture which consists of castor,jojoba and coconut oil


----------



## Sounique (Mar 18, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> ORS Olive Oil in the jar. It does contain mineral oil but it has never let my hair down. My hair has only thrived and my progress is the proof.


 

Co-signing....
 ORS Olive Oil in the jar is the truth. NTM Silk Touch Leave-in is great too!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Mar 18, 2009)

ive been using a mixture of Dove Frizz Free weightless moisturizerW/ Elasta QP mango Butter. Only a tad bit of the two. Ill mix it in my palms and apply to my hair.. Then I'll seal with Kemi Oyl. only like 1 or 2 drops... its kinda heavy... Oh Yeah .. I use the shine serum from Garnier fructis.. I got it from walgreens when it was on sale for 99cents


----------



## krikit96 (Mar 18, 2009)

Love LUV LOOOOOOVE  the ORS Hair Care Line... The Olive Oil in the jar is the SHIZNIT SON!
I really have become fond of the NTM Silk Touch Leave in... 
These two together are a winning combination... I even like the ORS Hair Lotion... 

Now... I keep hearing about Elasta QP Mango Butter... I think I'm bout to pak the kiddies up and head to Wal-Mart and pick up a jar!


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 18, 2009)

Giovanni Direct Leave-conditioner (I find that I can even use their rinse-outs as leave-ins and it leaves my hair moisturized.  Right now I'm using their smooth as silk mixed with jojoba oil and water as a leave in).   I usually dilute it and put some in a spray bottle and spray my hair every day with it, followed by a light coating of oil.

-This is how I moisturize my ends (which require more moisturization than the rest of my hair).  After I wash my hair and apply my leave-in conditioner, I allow it to dry a bit.  I let it dry until it's almost dry, but still damp (about 75-80% dry).  Then I coat my hair with a light layer of oil, mostly concentrating at the ends.  Then I braid my hair in two low braids and I seal the ends of the braids with my whipped shea butter blend (shea butter whipped with some oils).  Then I allow it to dry completely and usually sleep with in the braids.  When I take the braids out the next day my hair feels super moisturized .  I use the shea butter on my ends as needed.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 18, 2009)

carols daughter healthy hair butter and ojon RT. love this combo and i seal with vatika frosting.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure if I posted already, Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 18, 2009)

CHECKMATE! said:


> Not sure if I posted already, Elasta QP *Mango Butter*


 
I second on this and Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 18, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> *ORS Olive Oil in the jar.* It does contain mineral oil but it has never let my hair down. My hair has only thrived and my progress is the proof.


 
Cosigning on the ORS in the jar. also using Hairveda Whipped Cream and Vatika oil. Moisturizes and minimizes my shedding!


----------



## krikit96 (Mar 18, 2009)

Would you believe I packed up all 3 of the kids, rolled out to Wal-Mart and those bammas didn't even CARRY Elasta QP Mango Butter??? 

THEN if that wasn't bad enough, I went to SALLY's and THEY of all places didn't have it either. She said they didn't carry it at all. So I had to go BACK to my local chinamen shop and they had the entire line.

So, Hopefully I will fall in love w/the Mango Butter... I did actually pick up some Elasta QP Glaze from Wal-Mart... Does anybody else here use that???


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 18, 2009)

krikit96 said:


> Would you believe I packed up all 3 of the kids, rolled out to Wal-Mart and those *bammas *didn't even CARRY Elasta QP Mango Butter???
> 
> THEN if that wasn't bad enough, I went to SALLY's and THEY of all places didn't have it either. She said they didn't carry it at all. So I had to go BACK to my local chinamen shop and they had the entire line.
> 
> So, Hopefully I will fall in love w/the Mango Butter... I did actually pick up some Elasta QP Glaze from Wal-Mart... Does anybody else here use that???


 
lol you MUST be from Maryland lol. Yeah the Walmarts down ehre don't seem to carry Elasta either. I've only seen it at one.  When I first got on the board, I thought it was an exclusive product u could only get at the beauty supply store


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 18, 2009)

Jane Carter Nourish and Shine & Ojon leave-in glossing cream


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 19, 2009)

I am a fan of Profectiv Break Free.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 19, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I am a fan of Profectiv Break Free.


 
I liked this product, but I didn't use it for long. That Olive Oil in the Jar and Cantu Leave in is the TRUTH!


----------



## Kimiche (Mar 19, 2009)

Good topic.  I thought I found one, but now I'm back on the hunt for a good one.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumping... I want to try a new moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

Right Now I am currently enjoying:

KBB Hair Milk
Mozeke Whipped Avacado Hair Cream & Coconut Kokum Hair Milk
Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream
Darcy's Botanicals Tucuma Hair Butter
BeeMine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream

_*all of these natural (handmade) products have been working incredibly well on my Relaxed Hair*_

And of Course:

Mizani Nighttime
Elasta QP Mango
Vitale Body N Bounce
Aveda Universal Styling Hair Cream

Are always a nice moisturizer for my hair.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now I am currently enjoying:
> 
> KBB Hair Milk
> Mozeke Whipped Avacado Hair Cream & Coconut Kokum Hair Milk
> ...


 
I brought this yesterday for my hair. Glad to hear it works for you. I'm going to try it today...


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 19, 2010)

Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Hair Cream is my holy grail moisturizer


----------



## Bachelorette (Jul 19, 2010)

I like Jane Carter's Nourishing Cream and Phytospecific's Moisturizing Styling Cream with Quinoa Oil

Both really good


----------



## Sherbetcane (Jul 19, 2010)

Mizani Night Treatment
BeeMine Lucious Moisturizer
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine
Borttega Verde Night-time elixir with Linseed Oil


----------



## 4evershika (Jul 19, 2010)

My homemade spritz w/ glycerin, aloe vera juice, water, and caster oil pwns any other moisturizer I've ever used on my hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2010)

I use ORS Carrot Oil daily and top that with NTM Silk Touch for the days I need an additional moisture boost.


----------



## LadyViola (Aug 8, 2010)

I like ORS moisturizing lotion (in the bottle) and i LOVE profectiv breakfree.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2010)

Bee Mine Balanced Cream Moisturizer as previously stated. I like Elasta QP Mango butter but this tends to make my hair oily if I'm not careful with how much is applied.



chebaby said:


> carols daughter healthy hair butter and ojon RT. love this combo and i seal with vatika frosting.


I have CD's hair milk, healthy hair butter and marguerite's magic but none have worked magic for me. How do you use your healthy hair butter without it weighing down your hair?



hairdrama:{ said:


> I second on this and Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment


This was a good product when I used it. Not sure why I stopped.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 9, 2012)

Bumping... Currently looking for *store bought* "cone free" moisturizer alternatives... Running out of my current staple and everything I ordered is yet to ship..


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Apr 9, 2012)

judy4all- I have been using Cantu Shea leave- in( in the big jar).  I have been using it since February.  I alternate it with Bee Mine Luscious.  I like that it isn't too heavy on my 4? Fine strands hair, but I like the fact that I can also use it as a DC.  Hth


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 9, 2012)

judy4all Silk Elements MegaSilk Leave-In works well and is cone free but I remember that there are other ingredients you may not like... take a look: http://www.sallybeauty.com/hair-creme/SBS-373225,default,pd.html


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I use ORS Carrot Oil daily and top that with NTM Silk Touch for the days I need an additional moisture boost.



Almost 2 years later and I'm still using the same moisturizers!


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 10, 2012)

Having the hardest time finding qp elasta recovery at Sally Beauty. Been to two and they didn't have it. May have to just order online. Spraying qp elasta leave in h2 in twists for now. Hope this is working for my dry hair for now.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks to whoever bumped this, I need a new moisturizer!


----------



## frizzy (Apr 10, 2012)

Gosh.  

How am I wearing my hair, what day of the week is it, am I on the West coast or the East coast, what time of year, which hemisphere am I in?  Serious questions.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is a list of some moisturizers that I'm using now or have used in the past:

*Bee Mine Deja Hair Milk*-I really,really like this-yummy scent!
*Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer*- I like this one as well!
*KeraCare oil moisturizer w/jojoba oil*- not too bad
*Hydratherma Natural daily Moisturizing Growth lotion*- this one is just OK

I recently received samples of ORS HAIRepair Anti-breakage Creme w/bamboo extract & shea butter. It says its for natural and relaxed hair. I'm going to try this out this week. I hope my hair likes it. I'm actually tired of spending $$$ for the natural hair care products. If my hair likes this ORS HAIRepair that would save money and time. All of the products listed above sell anywhere from $10-$20+, depending on size. I think this ORS HAIRepair anti-breakage creme goes for $5-$6.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

Raspberry The silk elements has a cone in it (CYCLOPENTASILOXANE = Cyclometicone) 

I was about to go buy it...


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 10, 2012)

Ladies, what does NTM stand for?


----------



## Raspberry (Apr 10, 2012)

judy4all said:


> @Raspberry The silk elements has a cone in it (CYCLOPENTASILOXANE = Cyclometicone)
> 
> I was about to go buy it...



@judy4all Ah, I didn't know that.. so I googled cycolpentasiloxane and came aross this article - http://thebeautybrains.com/2006/09/27/what-is-cyclopentasiloxane/

The comments got contentious .. silicones are serious business


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 10, 2012)

It stands for Neutrogena Triple Moisture  



ReignLocks said:


> Ladies, what does NTM stand for?


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

Raspberry

hehe @ the article.. people either love or hate them... The reason I don't do them is cos I'm usually lazy to clarify... trying to stick to a cowash reggie mostly so avoiding buildup... else I have 0 problems with them... not allergic or toxic or anything..


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 10, 2012)

aussie split end protector or mane n tail moisturizing spray


----------



## ReignLocks (Apr 10, 2012)

KhandiB said:


> It stands for Neutrogena Triple Moisture


 
I saw this yesterday at the BSS and was like "Neutrogena....ah No!"   I just related it to facial care.  I had no idea that referred to a product of Neutrogena.  It's talked about quite frequently on the board.  I may have to consider it.  More research to do....


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 10, 2012)

judy4all

Maybe you can try Kinky Curly Knot Today, which gets great reviews or Shea Moisture Growth Milk under the green label. I haven't tried either one but both are cone free and accessible on the ground.  KCKT is at Target and Whole Foods and SM is at Target and Walgreen's.


----------



## JudithO (Apr 10, 2012)

ThickRoot Thanks much... I have KCNT... Dries and tangles my hair... 

I'll try the SM..


----------



## Kimiche (May 2, 2014)

Bumping for 2014!  I am in search of a moisturizer.  Please help ladies.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 2, 2014)

For the summer I always reach for S-Curl, this product contains glycerin it helps with keeping my new growth moist and supple.

This summer I plan on experimenting with aloe vera juice a bit more since it worked well for my hair during the colder months.


----------



## bebezazueta (May 2, 2014)

Elasta qp mango butter moisturizer for textured styles and ORS olive oil moisturizing lotion for straight styles


----------



## Kimiche (May 2, 2014)

Any ladies with relaxed hair use natural moisturizers and if so which ones work the best?


----------



## greenandchic (May 2, 2014)

Kimiche said:


> Any ladies with relaxed hair use natural moisturizers and if so which ones work the best?



In term of "natural" brands, I like Shea Moisture's Transitioning Milk and Oyin Hair Dew. I'm always on the lookout for more.


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2014)

Kimiche said:


> Any ladies with relaxed hair use natural moisturizers and if so which ones work the best?



These are the ones that work best for my hair. Moisturizers and leave ins are pretty interchangeable for me...


Annabelle's perfect blends 
Leave in sprays 
Hair creams
Hair puddings

Oyin Hair Dew

Hairiitage Hydration  
Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa
Soft Coconut Marshmallows 

Pura Body Naturals 
Muru Muru Milk

Shescentit
Coco cream leave in


----------



## Kimiche (May 2, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> In term of "natural" brands, I like Shea Moisture's Transitioning Milk and Oyin Hair Dew. I'm always on the lookout for more.



same here.   Thanks.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 2, 2014)

ORS hair lotion. It was a staple when I was relaxed.


----------



## amber815 (May 2, 2014)

I use shescentit marshmallow herbal cream daily


----------



## LexiDior (May 2, 2014)

I use Pantene for relaxed hair. This combined with an oil keeps my hair moisturized for a few days without retouching.


----------



## divachyk (May 2, 2014)

Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Creme


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 3, 2014)

I just tried Oyin Handmade Hair Dew last night; sealed with Vatika oil. My hair is still soft and moisturized even though I am high porosity.  Its now in Target stores. 

Before that, I used Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. Its a rinse out but it works fine when I seal esp sealed with oil.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Kimiche (May 5, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> I just tried Oyin Handmade Hair Dew last night; sealed with Vatika oil. My hair is still soft and moisturized even though I am high porosity.  Its now in Target stores.
> 
> Before that, I used Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. Its a rinse out but it works fine when I seal esp sealed with oil.
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



:scratchch Maybe I need to seal when I use Oyin Dew, because my hair didn't seem to like it when I used it like that.


----------

